# Have you seen this?



## Ladishaw (Feb 26, 2014)

How to knit a working circuit.

http://makezine.com/2014/06/25/how-to-knit-a-working-circuit/


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Strange, but maybe wonderful. I'm not sure why anyone would want to do this, but it is interesting to find out that you can.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

All I can say about this is to each their own!


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow, knitting goes electronic


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

creepy


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> All I can say about this is to each their own!


I agree! :roll:


----------



## Pigglezig (Oct 25, 2013)

That is so cool!! (Ok, I admit it: I'm a geek...). My youngest son mutters something every once in a while about learning to knit. As a bigger geek than I am, this might be the kicker!


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

My 'geek' son was trying to convince his wife to learn to knit. I was happy to teach her. He told her 'it's just like programming!

Many years ago he sent me a photo of his teeshirt. He had wired it up so that a light came on to show him when he had an email. It was really cool!.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

I know a few computer geeks who would love a working circuit board knitted into a sweater or other item!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

for more years than I can count right now I worked in the Electronics industry... We all got very creative when it came to Halloween and Christmas.. you could buy a box of LED lights for very little money... and we would wire them up and make all kinds of things.. this reminds me of those days


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

fun


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Unique, but not for me. I know some younger folks that would totally love it!


----------

